# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Dis GMB, c'est quoi une Babe ?
Aujourd'hui, je voudrais vous parler de babes. Vous savez ce que c'est une babe ? Non ? Bon je vais essayer de vous donner une définition, mais c'est chaud. Enfin, je veux dire, c'est compliqué. On pourrait dire qu'une babe, ce n'est pas un cochon. Et, pourtant, ça peut être cochon. Vous voyez le paradoxe ? Même la façon d'écrire le mot est mystérieuse. Le mot Babe a l'air simple comme ça, pourtant, vous pouvez gagner une partie de scrabble avec, parce que ça s'écrit avec un Q et trois X. Non, vraiment, c'est dur, pardon, c'est difficile à définir. Et la fonction, je ne vous en parle même pas. Bon ok, je vous en parle. Parce qu'une Babe, ça a bel et bien une fonction : celle de faire vendre. Et tout ça sans éloquence, ni accomplissement intellectuel, artistique ou technique quelconque. Non, il suffit qu'elles tiennent un yaourt dans la main ou qu'elles se prélassent sur le capot d'une voiture, et hop les courbes des ventes des produits qu'elles manipulent sont en pleine érection. Comment est-ce possible ? C'est un vrai mystère.  
Et même parfois, alors qu'il n'y a rien à vendre, on en trouve. Tenez, même à l'E3, le grand salon des jeux vidéo qui s'est tenu tout récemment à Los Angeles, on y trouve des babes en pagaille sur le stand des éditeurs. Vous en avez des blondes, des brunes, des rousses, en petite tenue moulante ; c'est bien simple, on se croirait tombé dans une version cosplay de Dead Or Alive _meets_ Tomb Raider. Pourtant, il n'y a rien à vendre à l'E3. On y présente les produits à venir et seuls les journalistes y ont accès. Ils n'achèteront rien. Mais sans doute que les babes mettent ces messieurs dans de bonnes dispositions d'esprit quand ils écriront un papier sur le jeu qu'ils ont testé ou vu. Enfin, c'est la théorie en tout cas.  
Oh, ne vous y trompez pas, je ne suis pas hypocrite, tous les garçons aiment reluquer de la poitrine, de la cuisse et du croupion, bref, de la barbaque sautillante, trémoussante et souriante comme si c'était jour de marché. C'est ainsi que tourne le monde. Mais est-ce pour autant souhaitable de se servir commercialement de ce tendre penchant qu'ont les hommes pour la pêche à la morue ? Et surtout, est-ce légal ? En France, la babe est-elle autorisée ? Ou bien faut-il appeler la police la prochaine fois que vous en croiserez une dans la rue, afin qu'elle finisse menottée à des barreaux et fouillée au corps, j'arrête, ça va déraper. Et surtout, pouvez-vous poster une offre d'emploi pour recruter des babes ? Pour répondre à cette question, il faut se mettre en situation. 
Laissez-moi vous présenter Gilberte, 24 ans au compteur, élue Miss knacky l'année dernière, 1m55 pour 92 kilos. Gilberte tombe sur une offre d'emploi qui précise que l'on recherche des Babes pour "animer" tel ou tel évènement. Elle se présente et malheureusement, elle ne sera pas retenue. Est-ce légal ? Là, vous vous dites, mais qu'il est couillon de poser cette question, évidemment qu'une babe faut qu'elle soit sexuellement attirante, sinon, elle ne sert à rien. Je répondrai certes, mais quand même. Est-ce légal de refuser d'embaucher quelqu'un parce qu'il est moche ? Et là le cas est simple. Quid de Gertrude, la sœur de Gilberte, très belle Milf de 52 ans ? Bien que jolie, elle ne sera pas retenue comme babe en raison de son âge. Est-ce légal ça aussi ? Et maintenant je vous présente le cousin de Gilberte et Gertrude, Roulio, 24 ans, beau comme un âne et monté comme un éphèbe, à moins que ce ne soit l'inverse, qui veut lui aussi présenter des produits. Après tout, pour chaque sirène, il existe un klaxon, aime à se répéter ce bellâtre. Alors, pourquoi ne pourrais-je pas utiliser ma beauté pour faire vendre ? Pourtant, Roulio sera fort déçu de se voir refuser sa candidature et l'envie le prendra de crier à l'injustice, à l'illégalité, au crime contre l'humanité. A-t-il raison ? Toutes ces situations sont-elles légales ?  Eh bien figurez-vous que si la question est simple, la réponse est compliquée. 
En effet, par principe, la discrimination est interdite en France grâce à l'article 225-1 du Code pénal qui dispose que "_Constitue une discrimination toute distinction opérée entre les personnes physiques à raison de leur origine, de leur sexe, de leur situation de famille, de leur grossesse, de leur apparence physique, de leur patronyme, de leur état de santé, de leur handicap, de leurs caractéristiques génétiques, de leurs mœurs, de leur orientation sexuelle, de leur âge, de leurs opinions politiques, de leurs activités syndicales, de leur appartenance ou de leur non-appartenance, vraie ou supposée, à une ethnie, une nation, une race ou une religion déterminée. Constitue également une discrimination toute distinction opérée entre les personnes morales à raison de l'origine, du sexe, de la situation de famille, de l'apparence physique, du patronyme, de l'état de santé, du handicap, des caractéristiques génétiques, des mœurs, de l'orientation sexuelle, de l'âge, des opinions politiques, des activités syndicales, de l'appartenance ou de la non-appartenance, vraie ou supposée, à une ethnie, une nation, une race ou une religion déterminée des membres ou de certains membres de ces personnes morales_." 
L'article 225-2 punit la discrimination de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 45.000 Euros d'amende. Mais, mais, mais, l'article suivant, le 225-3 introduit, et je reste poli, une nuance importante en précisant que sont possibles, notamment, les "_discriminations fondées, en matière d'embauche, sur le sexe, l'âge ou l'apparence physique, lorsqu'un tel motif constitue une exigence professionnelle essentielle et déterminante et pour autant que l'objectif soit légitime et l'exigence proportionnée_". 
Donc l'article 225-3 nous confirme qu'il est possible de refuser l'embauche d'une laide ou d'une grosse, d'une vieille ou même simplement d'une femme, fût-elle jeune, jolie et mince, ou d'un homme, du moment que c'est en raison d'une exigence professionnelle essentielle et déterminante et pour autant que l'objectif soit légitime et l'exigence proportionnée. Mais c'est quoi, en Droit, « _une exigence professionnelle essentielle et déterminante et un objectif légitime et dont l'exigence est proportionnée_ » ? Eh bien il faut étudier la question cas par cas.
Pour Roulio, nous avons un article pour répondre à cette question. C'est l'article R.1142-1 du Code du travail qui prévoit que les emplois pour lesquels l'appartenance à un sexe constitue une condition déterminante sont :
- les artistes appelés à interpréter soit un rôle féminin, soit un rôle masculin
- les mannequins chargés de présenter des vêtements et accessoires
- les modèles masculins et féminins.
Et il est clair qu'aucune discrimination fondée sur le sexe ne devrait être autorisée en dehors de ces emplois, sans violer le concept de notion d'exigence professionnelle essentielle et déterminante. Mais du coup, si on a le droit de n'embaucher que des personnes d'un seul sexe pour "présenter des vêtements et accessoires" ou pour jouer un rôle ou, encore, pour être un modèle, Roulio peut-il quand même se plaindre de se voir refuser le job de babe à l'E3 français ? Non parce que babe à l'E3, ce n'est pas un rôle d'artiste, comme pour les acteurs d'un film. Ce n'est pas non plus présenter des vêtements et accessoires. Alors est-ce un job de modèles ? Mouais, pas si simple. Laissons ça de côté et venons-en à Gertrude, notre Milf belle, mais vieille.
Ici également, un article nous aide à cerner la notion, c'est le L.1133-2 du Code du travail qui précise ainsi que le but légitime, justifiant une discrimination liée à l'âge, peut notamment se trouver dans un souci de préserver la santé ou la sécurité des travailleurs, de favoriser leur insertion professionnelle, d'assurer leur emploi, leur reclassement ou leur indemnisation en cas de perte d'emploi. Des emplois nécessitant certaines compétences et des aptitudes physiques particulières pourraient ainsi être refusés à des salariés considérés comme trop âgés si leur âge met en danger la santé ou la sécurité des autres salariés ou du salarié lui-même. Les différences de traitement fondées sur l'âge peuvent se matérialiser par un âge maximum de recrutement, en considération de la formation nécessaire à l'accomplissement du travail ou de la nécessité d'une période d'emploi raisonnable avant la retraite.
Ainsi, il a été jugé que le souci d'assurer le caractère opérationnel et le bon fonctionnement du service des pompiers professionnels constitue un objectif légitime.
Le hic pour notre cas des babes, c'est que je vois mal qu'il faille des compétences ou des aptitudes physiques particulières, un besoin de formation quelconque ou qu'il y ait un risque pour la santé ou la sécurité des personnes. Alors, refuser une femme pour son rôle de babe en raison de son âge est illégal ? A nouveau, on va retrouver la question artistique. Si pour les besoins d'un film, vous recherchez un acteur pour le rôle d'une jeune fille de 16 ans, Gertrude ne pourra pas se plaindre de s'entendre dire "on vous rappellera". Pour les mannequins c'est un peu la même chose. On sait bien que cette profession nécessite une certaine jeunesse. On peut être mannequin à 50 ans, évidemment, mais les annonceurs réclament de la barbaque toute fraîche, ça va avec le métier. Mais nos babes sont-elles des mannequins ? Laissons à nouveau ce point de côté et passons à Gilberte. 
Gilberte nous pose la question de la beauté. Alors, déjà, et cela a été jugé de nombreuses fois, ne peut constituer un motif acceptable, l'argument classique tiré des réticences ou des préférences de tiers : clients, autres salariés, résidents, etc. La justice a tranché : refuser quelqu'un, en raison de sa mocheté, parce que les clients aiment les jolies meufs, ne repose sur aucun élément objectif et consiste simplement à justifier son attitude discriminatoire par celle d'autrui (ça vaut aussi pour la couleur de la peau, la préférence sexuelle etc. On ne peut pas refuser l'embauche d'un noir homosexuel au motif que sa clientèle préfère les blancs hétérosexuels). Donc il est illégal de refuser Gilberte ? Oui, sauf, comme dans les cas précédents, s'il s'agit d'un domaine artistique. Un besoin particulier de création artistique peut rendre légitime les discriminations fondées sur la beauté du candidat. Par exemple si, pour votre film, il est prévu le rôle d'une jeune femme mince et éblouissante de beauté, Gertrude sera écartée et elle ne pourra pas saisir la justice. D'ailleurs, à l'inverse, s'il est prévu le rôle d'un vieil homme gros et repoussant, Roulio ne sera pas retenu ; il ne pourra pas non plus pleurer. Idem pour les mannequins. Un mannequin, se doit de ressembler à une super-cocaïne, euh, pardon, une super-héroïne, un point c'est tout. Gertrude et Gilberte n'y pourront rien changer.
Donc, si on cherche un acteur ou un mannequin, on peut discréminer. Par contre, si la description du job, est d'accueillir le public sur un stand, ça ne marche plus du tout : on ne peut pas refuser les Roulio, les Gilberte et les Gertrude. 
Bon donc, on est sauvé ? Si la Babe est un mannequin, ça marche, on peut exiger qu'elle soit une femme jeune et jolie et on pourra continuer à les reluquer sans risquer des problèmes ? Ben, vous n'avez pas encore compris ? En droit tout est une question de définition. Alors, puisque tout dépend de la question de savoir si une babe est un mannequin ou pas, posons-nous la question: c'est quoi, en Droit, un mannequin? 
Rassurez-vous, on a un article pour ça aussi ! L'article L. 7123-2 du Code du travail dispose que: "_Est considérée comme exerçant une activité de mannequin, même si cette activité n'est exercée qu'à titre occasionnel, toute personne qui est chargée : 1° Soit de présenter au public, directement ou indirectement par reproduction de son image sur tout support visuel ou audiovisuel, un produit, un service ou un message publicitaire ; 2° Soit de poser comme modèle, avec ou sans utilisation ultérieure de son image_". Et c'est quoi, poser comme modèle ? Pour la Cour de cassation, chambre criminelle, c'est quand la personne est cantonnée "_dans un rôle de présentation et non d'interprétation”._ 
Eh bien notre babe, on peut considérer qu'elle présente au public indirectement en étant filmée, un produit. On peut aussi dire qu'elle pose comme modèle, c'est à dire qu'elle a un rôle de présentation et non d'interprétation.Donc, oui, les babes pourraient être assimilées à des mannequins et on peut penser qu'il est légal de les recruter en France et de refuser les Roulio, les Gertrude et les Gilberte du monde entier. 
Vous voyez, comme quoi, le droit est bien fait...

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## dunadan

Il me semble que les babes sont déjà très répandues dans les rendez-vous auto et cela depuis fort longtemps. S'il y avait la moindre incompatibilité avec la législation française ça se serait.

----------


## JJ Lionel

Il me semble que les sociétés vendant des prestations événementielles font systématiquement appel à d'autres sociétés "d'hôtesses" au sens propre du terme - ne soyons pas sales - pour assurer l'orientation et l'accueil des participants. Exemple: Roland Garros. Du coup, le risque de discrimination est faible, non ? Merci gmb.
C'est un façon de détourner le problème, comme celle du gros boeuf à l'entrée du night club qui meugle son "Réservé aux membres du club" péremptoire quand un groupe de djeuns en baskets se présente à l'entrée.
Ca, c'est fait.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je me demande surtout pourquoi les moches, grosses ou bêtes s'appellent toutes Gilberte, Simone, Gertrude ou Julia Roberte.
Le prénom influe t-il sur le physique et l'intellect ? Cela expliquerait-il ma réussite totale ? Répondez.


Très bel article sinon. L'E3 avait donc au moins un truc à nous apprendre.

----------


## Staga

Tiens une question :
Une célèbre marque de boisson énergisante avec comme logo un taureau rouge recrute comme commerciaux uniquement des babes. Légal  ?

----------


## Drayke

Du coup je me rappelle de cette histoire de Babe adepte du body painting au salon de l'auto de Bruxelles, qui avait déclenché malgré elle (quoique...) une séance de masturbation dans l'une des bagnoles de présentation. 

Ca pourrait tenter ceux qui veulent acheter une voiture neuve moins cher et qui ne craignent pas les odeurs.

----------


## Molina

> Tiens une question :
> Une célèbre marque de boisson énergisante avec comme logo un taureau rouge recrute comme commerciaux uniquement des babes. Légal  ?


 Ca me rappelle un type qui bossait chez l'Oréal. 
Il me disait que pour être embauché, en plus d'avoir un bon C.V fallait avoir une belle gueule. On lui avait dit après coup, que chaque employé était susceptible de représenter l'Oréal, et avoir un chimiste moche comme caution scientifique, ça se faisait pas trop.

----------


## Martabaff

Tout ça pour ça ! Belle démonstration.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Du coup se pose le problème de la paye... si Gertrude 22 ans et super canon se retrouve à un poste d’hôtesse d’accueil avec un contrat de mannequin (pour éviter les accusations de discrimination), il faut théoriquement qu'elle soit payée comme mannequin suivant la convention collective des mannequins adultes du 22 juin 2004 (soit minimum 25€ de l'heure.. en 2004, ça a du monter depuis) or je suppose que la plupart des babes ont un contrat d’hôtesse d'accueil (avec comme minimum le SMIC). Dans ce cas, la discrimination d'age/couleur/sexe/religion/etc est interdite... et  Roulio doit pouvoir se plaindre d'avoir été discriminé.

----------


## moimadmax

Et vu que la beauté à un côté subjectif, dans certaines proportions. Est ce qu'une fille super mignonne peut porter plainte du elle n'est pas retenue?

----------


## Le Porte-Poisse

> Du coup se pose le problème de la paye... si Gertrude 22 ans et super canon se retrouve à un poste d’hôtesse d’accueil avec un contrat de mannequin (pour éviter les accusations de discrimination), il faut théoriquement qu'elle soit payée comme mannequin suivant la convention collective des mannequins adultes du 22 juin 2004 (soit minimum 25€ de l'heure.. en 2004, ça a du monter depuis) or je suppose que la plupart des babes ont un contrat d’hôtesse d'accueil (avec comme minimum le SMIC). Dans ce cas, la discrimination d'age/couleur/sexe/religion/etc est interdite... et  Roulio doit pouvoir se plaindre d'avoir été discriminé.



Pas con !

----------


## Narushima

Tout ça ne réponds pas à la question : pourquoi est-ce que les salons de jeux vidéo on toujours des "babes" ? Pourquoi doit-on tous avoir l'air de débiles aux yeux du monde ?

----------


## Monsieur Odd

Je vois mal en quoi ça fait passer les gamers pour des débiles...

----------


## Billoute

> Tout ça ne réponds pas à la question : pourquoi est-ce que les salons de jeux vidéo on toujours des "babes" ? Pourquoi doit-on tous avoir l'air de débiles aux yeux du monde ?


Au contraire, cela aurait presque l'avantage de faire passer les gamers pour des gens "finalements" normaux....normaux tels que l'amateur de voitures/babe allongée le coffre, ou le footeux et sa trinité foot/bière/seins et j'en passe tant d'exemples où les babes sont abondemment présentes sans que cela ne choque qui que ce soit. Face au monde dit "normal", cela les rassure....

A la différence des geeks ou nerds, qui eux, c'est bien connus, ne sont intéressés que par les babes en 2D (voire 3D avec le bon équipement) partageant les mêmes nom de famille que sont jépéhègue, Péènnegeai et autres familles exotiques.

Cela dit, à choisir, j'ai une très nette préférence pour les charmabntes hôtesses du TGS.

----------


## GazPumped

> Du coup se pose le problème de la paye... si Gertrude 22 ans et super canon se retrouve à un poste d’hôtesse d’accueil avec un contrat de mannequin (pour éviter les accusations de discrimination), il faut théoriquement qu'elle soit payée comme mannequin suivant la convention collective des mannequins adultes du 22 juin 2004 (soit minimum 25€ de l'heure.. en 2004, ça a du monter depuis) or je suppose que la plupart des babes ont un contrat d’hôtesse d'accueil (avec comme minimum le SMIC). Dans ce cas, la discrimination d'age/couleur/sexe/religion/etc est interdite... et  Roulio doit pouvoir se plaindre d'avoir été discriminé.


Je ne sais pas pour nous en France, en tout cas à l'E3, les babes sont payées entre 20$ et 25$ de l'heure.
Source : http://spong.com/article/18344/Secre...Booth-Babe-Biz

----------


## Nono

Reste que la nature du contrat est important. Dans un CV, ça peut être plus avantageux de dire "j'ai bossé comme mannequin" plutot que comme hotesse d'accueil.

edit : A l'E3, la discrimination n'existe pas : parmi toutes ces belles paires de jambes se glisse un mec moche et mal rasé.

----------


## BilliBalla

Et à quand des babes masculins?

----------


## Lapinaute

Réponse légale : euh désolé vous ne rentrerez jamais dans un de nos short à paillettes vous avez les hanches trop larges.  :;):

----------


## vR2tR

Bon j'ai récemment été victime de discrimination: je me suis présenté avec un CV chez un employeur, un fabricant d'enseignes - je suis titulaire d'un CAP signalétique enseignes et décors - et j'ai été refoulé parce que j'ai un piercing dans le nez, avec des phrases méprisantes genre "ah non mais monsieur avec votre tête vous êtes faits pour rester dans un bureau". 

Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de porter plainte? Franchement j'ai un peu autre chose à faire mais si ça peut m'apporter quelque chose par contre je me bougerai bien le fion, en sachant que j'ai aucune preuve enregistrée et que ça sera ma parole contre celle de l'employeur (parce que l'employé qui était à côté ne va sûrement pas témoigner contre son patron), du coup voilà je vous demande ce que vous auriez fait à ma place.

----------


## Eprefall

Va lui rayer sa caisse.

----------


## Nono

Je me serais dit _"si c'est pour bosser pour un con pareil, autant chercher ailleurs"_.

----------


## vR2tR

C'est ce que je me suis dit également, ça s'est passé y'a déjà quelques semaines, fin Avril je crois, je me souviens même plus de la date exacte. Mais bon si y'a un moyen de lui gratter des tunes je me lance quoi  :^_^:

----------


## Narushima

Dans un procès en France tu ne peux gagner que ce que le préjudice t'a coûté. Là, en l'occurrence, rien. Et imagine l'ambiance s'ils étaient obligés de t'embaucher après leur avoir intenté un procès !

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui en effet vous avez tout compris. Etre mannequin, ça a des conséquences au niveau social (de la convention collective notamment, et donc du taux horaire). Sinon, une hôtesse d'accueil ne peut pas se voir refuser un emploi au motif qu'elle est moche. Après, tout est une question de preuve de la discrimination. 

Si je prends l'exemple de LOREAL ou de notre canard Vr2tr, le pb est qu'en justice, il faut pouvoir prouver ses dires. Or, en général, l'employeur n'est pas fou, il ne va pas écrire ce qu'il pense ou ce qu'il dit.  Du coup, dans ces dossiers de discrimination, c'est très difficile de prospérer. Parfois, si on a connaissance de la personne qui a été recrutée, et que cette dernière est manifestement moins compétente que celle qui a été refusée, on peut supposer que c'est pour une raison de gueule qui ne revient pas, de piercing etc... Mais ça ne suffit pas à prouver la discrimination .

Dans l'histoire du piercing, il y a un témoin à la scène (l'autre salarié). En portant plainte contre l'entreprise qui a commis une discrimination à l'embauche, on peut appeler comme témoin le salarié. Parfois, sous la pression d'avoir à comparaître au pénal devant un juge, la personne craque et avoue tout. Mais c'est dangereux. Parce que si le salarié résiste et sait mentir, ton procès tombe à l'eau et pire, l'employeur peut faire une plainte de dénonciation calomnieuse, puisque tu l'accuses à tort d'avoir quelque chose que tu ne peux pas prouver. 

Moralité, si tu veux vraiment faire quelque chose, commence à planter le décor. Envoie une lettre en LRAR à la société, tu décris la scène et la présence du témoin, tu rappelles ton parcours, tu expliques pourquoi tu convenais parfaitement à ce poste, tu indiques les propos qui t'ont été infligés, tu te plains de ce comportement discriminant, tu rappelles les articles 225-1 et 225-2 du Code pénal et aussi l'article  L.1132-1 du Code du travail et tu indiques que, sauf à ce que l'entreprise n'accepte de t'indemniser de ton préjudice de perte d 'emploi sous 10 jours, tu saisiras la justice pénale. 

Tu verras bien leur réponse !

Si tu veux, envoie moi en MP ton projet de lettre (ou alors sur le topic des canards et la loi, en enlevant les noms de personne et de société, comme ça tout le monde peut voir la justice en action) et je te dis ce que j'en pense.

---------- Post added at 12h13 ---------- Previous post was at 12h11 ----------




> Dans un procès en France tu ne peux gagner que ce que le préjudice t'a coûté. Là, en l'occurrence, rien. Et imagine l'ambiance s'ils étaient obligés de t'embaucher après leur avoir intenté un procès !


Exact! Sauf au pénal où il y a des amendes ! Déjà, l'entreprise risque 45.000 € d'amendes. Et la victime peut réclamer un préjudice lié à une perte d'emploi dans un contexte de crise, ce qui est grave.

----------


## Lt Anderson

Je ne me sens jamais autant insulté en tant qu'homme que lorsque une marque essaie de me vendre sa came en y associant des babes.

Cet élément de l'article R.1142-1 n'est-il pas justement détourné par les intéressés pour justifier l'emploi des babes?



> - les mannequins chargés de présenter des vêtements *et accessoires*

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non c'est pour les vêtements et accessoires (de vêtements). Donc un sac ou des lunettes.

----------


## Clain

Article très intéressant, et surtout, quelle intro !

----------


## vR2tR

Disons que je m'imaginais qu'il suffirait d'aller au commissariat raconter mon truc, qu'ils écrivaient le procès verbal et que je recevrai une convocation au tribunal. J'avoue que ça me décourage d'avance d'avoir à écrire une lettre et tout le blabla. En tous cas c'est bon à savoir pour les prochaines fois, où je me présenterai avec un magnétophone.

----------


## barbarian_bros

Toujours avoir sur soi de quoi enregister son patron ou potentiel futur patron, mais plutot qu'un téléphone (pas discret et nécessitant plusieurs manipulations), prévoir plutôt un dictaphone... et ne pas hésiter à appuyer sur le bouton dès que le ton monte ou devient méprisant... vu que c'est à peu près le seul moyen de prouver des insultes, du harcèlement (moral ou sexuel) et autre paroles illégales (discriminatoire/racistes/haineuses/violentes/insultantes...cochez les mentions inutiles).
Par contre l'enregistrement ne doit pas être divulgué (hors procédure judiciaire)... diffuser une video ou un enregistrement de son patron (sur le net par exemple, en petite vengeance) c'est risquer de se prendre un procès... sans parler de licenciement pour faute (clause de confidentialité sur ce qu'il se passe dans l'entreprise, présente dans presque tous les contrats).

----------


## r2djbeuh

> Est-ce que ça vaut le coup de porter plainte? Franchement j'ai un peu autre chose à faire mais si ça peut m'apporter quelque chose par contre je me bougerai bien le fion, en sachant que j'ai aucune preuve enregistrée et que ça sera ma parole contre celle de l'employeur (parce que l'employé qui était à côté ne va sûrement pas témoigner contre son patron), du coup voilà je vous demande ce que vous auriez fait à ma place.


J'aurais essayé d'être présentable pour un entretien d'embauche ?  ::ninja::   ::trollface::

----------


## Molina

> Toujours avoir sur soi de quoi enregister son patron ou potentiel futur patron, mais plutot qu'un téléphone (pas discret et nécessitant plusieurs manipulations), prévoir plutôt un dictaphone... et ne pas hésiter à appuyer sur le bouton dès que le ton monte ou devient méprisant... vu que c'est à peu près le seul moyen de prouver des insultes, du harcèlement (moral ou sexuel) et autre paroles illégales (discriminatoire/racistes/haineuses/violentes/insultantes...cochez les mentions inutiles).
> Par contre l'enregistrement ne doit pas être divulgué (hors procédure judiciaire)... diffuser une video ou un enregistrement de son patron (sur le net par exemple, en petite vengeance) c'est risquer de se prendre un procès... sans parler de licenciement pour faute (clause de confidentialité sur ce qu'il se passe dans l'entreprise, présente dans presque tous les contrats).


Dans la série P.J (nan mais ouai, mais ouai.... Le droit, je l'ai appris avec cette série..) ils disaient que les enregistrements (vidéo/audio) , n'avaient aucunes valeurs de preuve. Ca a changé ? Ou c'était du bullshit ?

----------


## barbarian_bros

Il me semble aussi que techniquement c'est pas une preuve... mais ça peut te donner de la crédibilité et faire baisser celle de la personne dont tu te plains

----------


## vR2tR

> J'aurais essayé d'être présentable pour un entretien d'embauche ?


C'était pas un entretien d'embauche, je faisais le tour des entreprises concernant mon métier pour y déposer des CV. J'aurai pu enlever le piercing mais c'est de la triche, parce que si je signe un contrat et que l'employeur me voit arriver avec il aura eu l'impression que je l'ai pris pour un con. Et puis ça me permet de voir un peu l'état d'esprit des patrons, si ils privilégient l'apparence aux compétences, alors je suis bien content de ne pas travailler pour eux.

----------


## jef_13

> C'était pas un entretien d'embauche, je faisais le tour des entreprises concernant mon métier pour y déposer des CV. J'aurai pu enlever le piercing mais c'est de la triche, parce que si je signe un contrat et que l'employeur me voit arriver avec il aura eu l'impression que je l'ai pris pour un con. Et puis ça me permet de voir un peu l'état d'esprit des patrons, si ils privilégient l'apparence aux compétences, alors je suis bien content de ne pas travailler pour eux.


J'ai envie de te dire que dans un monde parfait oui, mais pas dans le notre.La base de tout premier jugement lors d'un entretien se focalisesur l'apparence et sans rentrer dans les détails, quand tu travaille dans un milieu commercial tu apprend et on te forme pour "lire"une personne.

Apres le secteur d'activite permet plus ou moins d'exantricites mais être  rasé  bien habillé et sans percing permet (sans fondement ) plus de credibilité.

----------


## PeauVerte

J'ai pas tout lu, mais voilà mes deux centimes. Les compétences professionnelles d'une babe, au final, c'est d'être belle, donc on peut la refuser parce que les compétences professionnelles de la candidate ne sont pas suffisantes.

----------


## Teto

Définis la beauté.

----------


## vR2tR

> J'ai envie de te dire que dans un monde parfait oui, mais pas dans le notre.La base de tout premier jugement lors d'un entretien se focalisesur l'apparence et sans rentrer dans les détails, quand tu travaille dans un milieu commercial tu apprend et on te forme pour "lire"une personne.
> 
> Apres le secteur d'activite permet plus ou moins d'exantricites mais être  rasé  bien habillé et sans percing permet (sans fondement ) plus de credibilité.


Je le sais bien, mais je ne suis pas prêt à courber l'échine pour trouver un boulot. Je préfère galérer que de fléchir un genoux ou implorer un employeur "regardez comme je suis propre bien rasé et bien parfumé, prenez moi, vous verrez, vous serez pas déçu"

D'ailleurs je préfère bosser en intérim pour cette raison: l'apparence ne compte pas, tu fais tes preuves, ils ont des retours des employeurs, et te confient des missions plus intéressantes et mieux payées en fonction de ce que tu as investi pour prouver ce que tu vaux au travail. Sauf que dans mon métier on ne fait jamais appel à des intérimaires et j'aime bien le pratiquer de temps en temps.




> Définis la beauté.


Le BAC philo est déjà terminé non?  ::ninja::

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

J'aime bien regarder les filles peu vêtues, mais ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est en quoi mettre des belles filles peu vêtues font vendre une voiture, un hamburger ou un produit quelconque.
Je dois être trop naif.

Mais l'article est intéressant, je ne m'étais jamais posé la question.

----------


## barbarian_bros

C'est du dressage pavlovien : on fait sonner une cloche avant de donner à manger au chien... au bout d'un moment le chien salive au son de la cloche.
On associe une jolie fille peu vêtue (et donc une notion de plaisir, petite décharge de dopamine dans le cerveau) à un jeu/hamburger/voiture... quand on enlève la jolie fille, l'objet associé reste lié au plaisir dans ton cerveau primitif et rien que le fait d'y penser déclenche la sécrétion de dopamine....


Et lors des salons, c'est tout simple : la plupart des journalistes spécialisés dans le JV sont des hommes, leur étaler de la viande fraiche sous les yeux leur fait sécréter de la dopamine... et quand on 'est bien' on a tendance à ne retenir que les points positifs et à occulter le négatif...
Regarde les compte-rendus de l'E3, les critiques négatives sont ridiculement peu nombreuses vu le nombre de jeux annoncés/montrés...

----------

